# Electric biked postmates... 1 day total $217.58.. No Gas No Car....



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

Live in miami beach,

I tried to drive in car for postmates but its useless, the wear/ tear on car- gas , traffic and stupid people....makes it very irrating ..especially knowing you only getting $4.00.

Oddly postmates had two ganrantees...10/$110 + after 430pm +$70/ 9 deliveries... (which included miami beach) they usually dont include the beach ...so i never even look at the app.

so 19 deliveries =$180.00 9.50 per delivery..

Not bad since most deliveries on beach are 1-8 blocks ..and sometimes 1/2 block..and extremly good cardio workout!!!!

I know people complain all day here...but it was very easy...and can be done......


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lots of tips probably not posted yet.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

So I guess the only way to make any money is if they subsidize it with incentives.

What I've done so far I dont think even paid $2 an hour after expenses. Maybe not even $1.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, just wait till autonomous bikes come out Mr. Moneybags : )


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So I guess the only way to make any money is if they subsidize it with incentives.
> 
> What I've done so far I dont think even paid $2 an hour after expenses. Maybe not even $1.


without the incentives noyone is delivering for postmates / its a after thought last resort -side gig.......

people barely tip...
I never saw so many postmates users until yesteday during promo all lined up.......
Also I nevered made as mush as that promotion.......

Maybe postmates is for rejects of ue/dd/gh.....

Yes i did on my bike because its electric and the easiest way to hit quest..........


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

tez t said:


> without the incentives noyone is delivering for postmates / its a after thought last resort -side gig.......
> 
> people barely tip...
> I never saw so many postmates users until yesteday during promo all lined up.......
> ...


I always use incentives regardless of who I'm delivering for. Then again I'm only doing this part time so I can pick and choose. My hat's off to those who tough it out 8 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I was online all day on a saturday I think and got 2 deliveries


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I always use incentives regardless of who I'm delivering for. Then again I'm only doing this part time so I can pick and choose. My hat's off to those who tough it out 8 hours a day 7 days a week.


Its completely a side gig for me..but easy ...no car /no gas/ no traffic-- I cannot do postmates in my car unless blitz only...

but with an ebike and also liviing on beach.....its easy..I try my best to avoid stacked orders.
I only accept beach orders like -liqour and apple/store type orders.....no mcd or any fast food........never a tip

Postmates is cheating the driver...
Im doing two deleveries and two dropoffs...but they count as one ..so i turn off more deliveries immediately after i get one...sometimes i open app i see 4 stops ( instead of 2)..nope..

unless quest promotion...no stacked orders - pay me for each delivery $4.00----smh


----------

